# Tips for Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort?



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2015)

We're hosting my brother and his fiancee in our 2 bedroom exchange at Kona Hawaiian Resort in June. What was originally to be a shared vacation has turned into a modest Hawaiian beach wedding for them.  (Luckily for my brother, among my many other talents, I am also an experienced wedding officiant.  )

I'm wondering if there are any insider tips that might help us at this resort? Are there certain rooms to request? Anything to avoid? Anyone have a decent map of the resort they can post?  We've been to the Big Island before, and have a certain amount of familiarity with the area and the island, but we're always interested in learning more.

I can't see the website for the resort because it's in the Club Wyndham system, and I don't have a login. That's a bit frustrating, because all I can see about the place are a few Picasa images someone linked to from the resort review page on Tug.

Anybody have anything they'd like to recommend?  I'm all ears. 

Dave


----------



## GregD (Mar 19, 2015)

We just got back from this resort and stayed in room 17A. (A units are upper and B units lower) We had a partial ocean view which many units don't and saw whales everyday from the lanai. I will definately request this unit again next time. It is close to a pool and bbq's.


----------



## urple2 (Mar 19, 2015)

request an upper level room. The lack of sound insulation in between the floors is absolutely horrible... you can here the conversations and the footsteps if you are on the bottom floor.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks, Greg and Bill. I'll definitely ask for an upper unit, and 17A if possible.

Is there anything on the resort grounds that makes it special? Proximity to a pool, or something?

Does anyone have a resort map, or a link to one? I'd like to get an idea of the layout of the property.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2015)

I found this resort map that I found online somewhere the last time I was in
Kona. It's on my tablet and I can enlarge it to see it pretty well. I don't know 
How it will be on anything else. Hope it helps. 

I went in there while I was on the Big Island. The location is great and it looked really nice.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks, Jeff.  That helps. I see the resort stretches from Alii Drive to Kuakini Highway - very convenient! I was wondering how we can avoid the Alii Drive traffic when we want to drive out someplace. Now I know. 

Have fun on Kauai!

Dave


----------



## DaveHenry (Mar 26, 2015)

*Link to Wyndham Resort book without login*

Here's a link to the Wyndham resort book that doesn't need a log-in.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2015)

DaveHenry said:


> Here's a link to the Wyndham resort book that doesn't need a log-in.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/




Thanks, Dave! That was quite helpful.

Dave


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 16, 2015)

*Our favorite Big Island place to stay*

Been there about six or seven times. Every other year for quite some time. Like the vegetation and Hawaiian style. Seems to be on the downhill side since Whyndam took over but maybe that is just my experience. Upper units are best with the huge lanais but don't expect any to have more than a sliver or so of ocean views. You are quite some distance and seeing whales everyday is something we have not been fortunate enough to see from the resort.
Have a great wedding celebration. For a good locl restaurant for Happy Hour Jackie Reyes has been our favorite for years.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2015)

cgeidl said:


> Been there about six or seven times. Every other year for quite some time. Like the vegetation and Hawaiian style. Seems to be on the downhill side since Whyndam took over but maybe that is just my experience. Upper units are best with the huge lanais but don't expect any to have more than a sliver or so of ocean views. You are quite some distance and seeing whales everyday is something we have not been fortunate enough to see from the resort.
> Have a great wedding celebration. For a good locl restaurant for Happy Hour Jackie Reyes has been our favorite for years.



Great info! Thanks!!

Dave


----------



## moonlightgraham (Apr 22, 2015)

*Kona Hawaiian - Not What it Used to Be*

We just returned from Kona Hawaiian and stayed in 72B which was about the exact opposite of what we asked for, but such is Wyndham customer service.  

We were arriving a day late so I called a week before and spoke to a "Louisa" to inform her of our late arrival and to request an A unit near, or overlooking the lower pool. Our wishes were never recorded so when we showed up on Monday we were stuck with the slim pickings after the Saturday/Sunday check-ins. 

The unit ended up not being too bad after our initial disappointment and we were a stones throw from the upper pool which the kids enjoyed and the people above were generally very quiet. 

It had been 10 years since our previous visit and while the grounds are still very well cared for, the unit interiors are definitely showing wear and tear. Given that and the mediocre customer service we probably won't return.


----------



## baf99 (Apr 26, 2015)

+1 on unit 17A. I was there 3/14/15 through 3/21/15 and I was very surprised to see the ocean since I exchanged through GPX. I did call a couple of days before arrival to make sure everything was in order and I took the time to chat a bit with the person who answered the phone. She asked if I had a room preference and all I requested was an upper level unit. I liked the location within the resort and the little bit of a view was a nice surprise. Here’s a so/so picture of the view. 






The lanai is large, has a ceiling fan, and the dining table is located out there. My sister was in the second bedroom and she said that she could hear the neighbors in 18A when they were on the lanai. This was mainly an issue when she wanted to sleep in and they were having an early breakfast. I don't know if we similarly entertained the people in 18A, but I would assume so. If you have a feeling of privacy on the lanai it is likely an illusion. This is not a complaint, just a heads up. All in all I was pleased with my stay and I would be happy to stay there again.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2015)

baf99 said:


> +1 on unit 17A. I was there 3/14/15 through 3/21/15 and I was very surprised to see the ocean since I exchanged through GPX. I did call a couple of days before arrival to make sure everything was in order and I took the time to chat a bit with the person who answered the phone. She asked if I had a room preference and all I requested was an upper level unit. I liked the location within the resort and the little bit of a view was a nice surprise. Here’s a so/so picture of the view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the comments, Barbara.  This is great to know. And the picture looks fine to me. I wouldn't expect an ocean view from the resort, so that'd be a plus if we get a room that has a view.

The noise thing is a concern. We'll be four adults in our unit, with two more visiting from their unit the same week.  Six people hanging out on the lanai may get to be a bit loud, if noise travels so easily.  I'll have to see how it works out.

But since the occasion has turned into my brother's wedding, a certain amount of celebration is to be expected. Maybe we'll invite all the neighbors and make it a BIG party. 

Dave


----------



## ronparise (Apr 26, 2015)

floor plan if you need it


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2015)

ronparise said:


> floor plan if you need it




Thanks, Ron! That does help. 

Dave


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 26, 2015)

One thing you may notice from the floor plan is that there is no kitchen table.  We were kind of surprised by that, but quickly grew to enjoy eating all our meals on the lanai.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> One thing you may notice from the floor plan is that there is no kitchen table.  We were kind of surprised by that, but quickly grew to enjoy eating all our meals on the lanai.




Good point, Michael.  But it shouldn't be a problem.  I don't know how much eating we'll be doing at the unit anyway.  I was invited today by my brother's Best Man (who is coming along, and will be staying in the second unit), to go on multiple boat excursions that week. Snorkeling in the daytime, manta ray dives at night.  Turns out he "knows a guy." This could be interesting!

And is anyone paying attention to the Kilauea Crater stuff on the news?  The Halemaumau crater is filling with lava, and is almost overflowing right now.  So we may be spending time down at Volcano at least one evening, for sure. 

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 27, 2015)

I prefer the 2nd floor rooms, as it just seemed more private on the lanai than the ground floor with people walking by.  And, yes, the dining table is out on the lanai, but we actually enjoyed that.  

Our layout was somewhat different than what Ron posted, but can't remember the room number--we only had a slice of ocean in our view and we were to the left of the lower pool area.  I think you'll like it there.

And, BTW, yes, the volcano news you've been posting should be exciting for your trip.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Apr 29, 2015)

We were there a few weeks ago and Kilauea was venting really strongly and the rangers expected some additional activity. Looks like they are getting it! One of our highlights of the trip was viewing the venting from the Jagger Museum Overlook at night. It's a great vantage point. The crater gave off a strong reddish-orange pulsating glow in the night sky. If you can stay overnight, it is a real treat!


----------



## humor_monger (Apr 29, 2015)

*Facebook page has a unch of pics*

This is an interesting thread. We've been owners there since before Wyndham and Fairfield but have never gone. From one of my direct trades through TUG, I learned that there is a daily fee for Hawaii taxes that I wasn't aware of. There used to be a web site that predated Wyndham's but I can't find it now. I did see a FB page and it has a lot of pics as I'm sure does TA and Yelp among others. Here is the link to FB.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kona-Hawaiian-Village/115801755115436


----------



## baf99 (May 2, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> And is anyone paying attention to the Kilauea Crater stuff on the news?  The Halemaumau crater is filling with lava, and is almost overflowing right now.  So we may be spending time down at Volcano at least one evening, for sure.
> 
> Dave



What a difference a month makes. We were able to see the glow at night, but the volcano seemed pretty quiet when we were there. I hope you see some amazing sights.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2015)

humor_monger said:


> I did see a FB page and it has a lot of pics as I'm sure does TA and Yelp among others. Here is the link to FB.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kona-Hawaiian-Village/115801755115436




This is excellent help! Thanks! Great images!

Dave


----------



## Dakine (May 17, 2015)

I helped install the utilities at this resort in 1990 before it was a TS.   The units are basically the same just different companies owning.  It was built with no close parking to the units, which I think led to developer bankruptcy and TS companies buying this place.  At one point, some units sold for as much as $750,000, which was a lot back then.  I think there are still some owners still there. The developer, Mr Fagg, cut corners on utilities installation so he had to install a private telephone system, which cost him a lot...


----------



## princesskayla (May 29, 2015)

I was there last year and I don't recall that you could get to the Highway from the resort. All the drives in the resort area were turnarounds and there were no through roads. We had to go to Alii Drive each time we wanted to go someplace. However, that being said, I was recovering from ankle surgery and I didn't get out much. I was not impressed because I asked for a handicapped room and I truly didn't get it. There was four steps leading to the bottom level up a huge incline. Not fun on one leg! Once I got to the room, it was okay - much better to lounge on a Hawaiian lanai with my foot propped up than for week than my boring room....


----------



## MichaelColey (May 29, 2015)

Unless there's something new, that was our experience as well.  Although the property goes back almost to Kuakini highway, the only way in and out (that we found) was on Ali'i Drive.


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2015)

Princesskayla and Michael, you're both obviously correct.  The map looks like the road goes through, but apparently it doesn't.  And that's fine.  We'll figure things out. 

Dave


----------



## Emi (May 29, 2015)

Make a right when you leave the resort and turn right at the first intersecion (Luna Pule ) Go up the hill and make a right at the intersection, then a left at Kuakini.  Still have traffic leaving the resort on Alii but it's a short distance to Luna Pule. That 3 way stop sign at the intersection creates traffic back up to the resort entrance during rush hours. But Hawaiian drivers are courteous and will let you in. Don't miss the Aloha party to get into the aloha spirit. I think it's Tuesdays around 4:30.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Princesskayla and Michael, you're both obviously correct.  The map looks like the road goes through, but apparently it doesn't.  And that's fine.  We'll figure things out.
> 
> Dave



I wondered about this - when we stayed there, the roads did not go through.  

The resort's sales center is at the top of the hill above the resort, but you have to leave the resort and circle around the block to street at the top of the hill to reach it. 

I think there are just some dirt access roads that maintenance may use to go from the resort to the sales center.  These dirt roads crosse a brushy unimproved area between the resort and the sales center.

*Try to get the top floor, before any other preference - if you have a family with kids above you, the floor is very loud.  We had a unit with 3 teenage boys above us, and it was not good!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 29, 2015)

I think it's a concrete path that they use golf carts (or maybe just walking?) on to get back and forth between the resort and the sales center.


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> *Try to get the top floor, before any other preference - if you have a family with kids above you, the floor is very loud.  We had a unit with 3 teenage boys above us, and it was not good!



I called the resort today and asked for an upper floor in a unit with the best possible view.  I used my brother's wedding celebration as a reason - "I'm trying to give the newlyweds the best experience possible.  Please do what you can."  The nice lady on the phone said that was really nice, and said she'd do what she can for us.  I thanked her for her consideration.

Then I mentioned we're actually two units, since my brother's Best Man has rented a unit there as well (Thanks, Tugger Ron!) I asked if we could get adjacent units so we can all be together, and she said "How about we put them below you? That way you'd be in the building together."  I said that was a great idea, since we'll all be together most of the time anyway. I again thanked her for her help.

So the request is in.  We'll see how it all works out.  

Dave


----------



## Emi (May 30, 2015)

Some 2nd floor units share a staircase so at the top of the stairs there is a unit on the left and a unit on the right with a platform in between. Unit 75A and 76A, 54A and 55A will give you a sliver of ocean view and sunset. The BBQ grills are just below. This way you are both on the top floor (A in unit number represents Above) and a few steps across from each other. They are our favorite units. Other units have shared platform entry like 25A and 26A, 12A and 13A, 14A and 15A. They have a view of walkways and buildings are closer.


----------



## DeniseM (May 30, 2015)

We did not get an ocean view - but we were right next to the ravine, which if you are facing the resort is to the right of the resort.  There is an untamed jungle down in the ravine, and we quite liked it, because except for the birds, it was very quiet, and I liked the jungle view, better than the parking lot or pool area - which I thought was noisy.


----------



## Emi (May 30, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I called the resort today and asked for an upper floor in a unit with the best possible view.  I used my brother's wedding celebration as a reason - "I'm trying to give the newlyweds the best experience possible.  Please do what you can."  The nice lady on the phone said that was really nice, and said she'd do what she can for us.  I thanked her for her consideration.
> 
> Then I mentioned we're actually two units, since my brother's Best Man has rented a unit there as well (Thanks, Tugger Ron!) I asked if we could get adjacent units so we can all be together, and she said "How about we put them below you? That way you'd be in the building together."  I said that was a great idea, since we'll all be together most of the time anyway. I again thanked her for her help.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave

If you are interested in having entertainment or music at the wedding, the activities manager, Joy can connect you with the performers at the Aloha party,  who also does weddings. I sent you a PM also.


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2015)

Emi said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> If you are interested in having entertainment or music at the wedding, the activities manager, Joy can connect you with the performers at the Aloha party,  who also does weddings. I sent you a PM also.



Thanks, Emi.  I replied to your PM, and see here that you've mentioned specific units to ask for.  I'll call the resort on Monday and ask for these, if they're available. It'll be a nice time, no matter where we end up, and long as we're all close together.

Dave


----------

